# Oprah's latest



## centerpin fan (May 27, 2016)

Not satisfied with using reality shows to portray Christians in the worst light (the "Preachers of ..." series), Oprah has now turned to drama:



> Dubbed "'Dynasty' in a church'" by one TV reporter and inevitable comparisons to "Empire," the OWN TV drama  focuses on a sprawling, uber-wealthy, scandal-suppressing, unfaithful, feuding family that runs a corporate mega-church in Memphis, Tennessee....
> 
> ... This event, which took place a full three weeks before the show's official splashy red carpet premiere, appeared geared to generate buzz around the new series, but also to get the principals, including creator Craig Wright ("Lost," "Six Feet Under") and Winfrey herself, out in front of the inevitable backlash that will come on account of the show's African American cast portraying less-than-holy characters garbed in a holier-than-thou world of false righteousness.
> 
> The first hour nods at the litany of recent church scandals that have touched various faiths: alleged sexual abuse, questionable preferential tax status for wealthy corporate churches, personal enrichment of religious personalities, and the hypocrisy of bible beaters' infidelity.




http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/op...-for-backlash/ar-BBtxJ9g?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 7, 2016)

Not surprising.

When churches, their pastors and their people stray from the teachings/warnings in God's Word, all things are possible.  It might as well be reality...I'm sure every one of the instances in the show is based loosely on real events.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 7, 2016)

Maybe they can do a rendition of a Timberlake song like Buckhead Church did this past Sunday.

My radio happened to be turned to a Christian station this morning because my wife was the last to drive it and they played the recording and wanted to know what people thought.  To my surprise, every caller thought it was awesome...and so did the two hosts.

I don't get it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 7, 2016)

Huntinfool said:


> Maybe they can do a rendition of a Timberlake song like Buckhead Church did this past Sunday.
> 
> My radio happened to be turned to a Christian station this morning because my wife was the last to drive it and they played the recording and wanted to know what people thought.  To my surprise, every caller thought it was awesome...and so did the two hosts.
> 
> I don't get it.



What song?  

Tried to google it and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't know.  Something about having sunshine in my pocket?  

Can you tell I literally know nothing about what's on the radio these days?  And I PROMISED myself when I was 18 that I would ALWAYS be cool!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 8, 2016)

Apparently, that wasn't the only time.  

Here's a Michael Jackson medley they did???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLJLqxLG-kg


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 8, 2016)

and they did Billy Joel back in May.  

They apparently do these things as "opener" songs.  I don't know.  If you want to do it, have at it I guess.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 8, 2016)

Wake me when they do a cover of Metallica's "Seek and Destroy".


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 8, 2016)

Hmmm...mixed emotions on it.  I just don't think it is the time/place for them to be doing it.  Shifts the focus from worship to personal gain/showmanship.

But then again, I'd say that about people raising their hands and saying "amen" too...so...call me a prude.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 8, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Wake me when they do a cover of Metallica's "Seek and Destroy".



or Unforgiven.  Lots of classic Metallica songs could apply.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 8, 2016)

rjcruiser said:


> or Unforgiven.



Good call.


----------



## Warthog (Jun 9, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Wake me when they do a cover of Metallica's "Seek and Destroy".



or "One".


----------



## centerpin fan (Jun 9, 2016)

Warthog said:


> or "One".



The (official?) video on Youtube for "Seek and Destroy" starts off with an A-10 on a strafing run.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 9, 2016)

Battery! Fade to black, or four horsemen. Something from their not so popular younger years.


----------

